# I'm back



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I have been gone for a while. My mother in law was very sick and died Christmas eve day. We spent much time with wife's father trying to straighten things out. While there on new years day my honey house and barn burned to the ground. The fire marshal said that lightning hit the barn and started the fire.
All was a complete loss. The insurance investigator has an appointment to see me tomorrow.
I am currently using my wifes computer as mine was in the office in the honey house.
Clint


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow Clint, sorry to hear about all your troubles I hope the investigator vesit is productive.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Clint,
I'm back also sad to hear about your losses. May that be the worst of of your experiences for rest of the year and more.
Gary


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Clint, this is the perfect end to a very difficult year for you. You must have 1 tough constitution! Some really good things must be coming in the near future, you certainly deserve a break and we are all certainly sending good energy your way.

Welcome back and keep us posted!


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Yep, 2006 was crappy for a lot of people, to the point where for some, it carried over for an extra day or two. May 2007 be brighter here on out!

My condolences to your family. Hopefully your insurance will allow you to rebuild an even better honey house!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Clint -

Send me an email so I can get a hold of you.

- Barry

[email protected]


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Clinton, is there something we can do? Anything? Please let us know.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that Clinton...

That is a very tough week. Hate to hear stuff like that. Let us know if we can be of help.


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The barn with contents covered 80% except livestock.
no coverage on the livestock
The honey house covered 100% with contents.
Lost 2 Llamas and 4 Alpakas.
Then we had a severe Ice storm.
At 2:00Am the dog was having a fit about something outside. We went out with flashlights and found 3 Llamas and 4 Alpakas.
We knew one Llama was expecting and she must have dropped her little one.
We figure the little one is about 1 week old.
They were all wet and cold so my wife and I dried them off with towels and I put them in our 2 car garage and lit the furnace to take off the chill.
Now several days later all are doing fine.
A new pole barn starts next week (Tuesday)
Thanks
Clint


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Clint 
is there a contractor doing the barn or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The insurance company has a contractor to do the building.
The wait now is for the township to issue a building permit.
Clint


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, these things come in threes, and you have had your three (mom-in-law, fire, ice.) The little llama is the sign of things to come.

Are you saying the llamas and alpaka did not die in the fire, but ran away and returned?









I have heard that llamas hum when they are happy, is this true? (Sorry, not a bee topic.)


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Yes they hum when content but bite and spit when unhappy.
Clint


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

All my FGMO data went with the fire so I contacted the labs and found out that they only keep records of the tests for 30 days so I will be starting over.
The remains have been cleaned up and construction starts Monday on the barn. The township is questioning the honey house plans and location.
Clint


----------



## Bryanaw40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Clint,
It was great to meet you at MSU at the Beekeeper class a couple of weeks ago. I was the guy sitting next to you with the 8 year old along.

Sorry to hear about your losses. Hope the rebuilding proceeds to your satisfaction. 

Regards,
Bryan
Ortonville, MI


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The outside of the barn is complete and enough of the inside so the livestock can be put inside. The township will not approve the location of the honey house but the plans have been OKed. They want a new well put in for the HH and want it at least 200 yards from the barn. No reason given. The health department is ok with the old location.

I did loose my observation hive to SHB larva. (never saw that one coming)
even after 2 weeks the old cleaned hive stinks and I do not believe new bees would live in it. This is only the body of the hive all comb and frames were burned and burried after sending samples to Beltsville lab.
Clint


----------



## daniel G. (Feb 24, 2005)

*Dr. Pedro*

Clinto

Do you have an email address for Dr. Pedro? I would like to talk to him


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

[email protected]
Sometimes he is slow in answering his computer is failing
The last I heard he is in Spain.
Clint


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Clinton,
I stopped in to see you a few years ago with my old camper. I think of you often. I offer my condolences for you loss. Congratulations on the rebuild and on being back.

dickm


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks Dick. Sure I remember you. Have everything except the HH done. Have been building suppers and frames to replace those lost. 25 suppers and 250 frames. All wired by hand and foundation embeded now. I lost 1 hive to SHB but 10 others survived and seem to be going strong. I have been working with MSU on the CCD problems. One beekeeper north of me has lost over 1500 hives to this problem in 37 different yards. All hives were strong on stores but there was only 15 to 20 dead bees and the queen in the hives.
Clint


----------

